# Challange: Monitoring Probability Strategy



## greenbets (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone

You have an Intro of the system here: http://www.betting-forum.com/posts/43433/

In this post I will put picks to demonstrate the validity of the system:






This time we have a team of the Premier, Southampton, has had a run of six consecutive games in which their rivals have not scored a goal, with an IP 63.60% and 6 DELAYS, the *MP is located in 99.91*. Quite high so it has to happen quickly.

*PICK: their opponents score at least one goal* 
next opponents are Chelsea, Bournemouth and Sunderland 






On this time Arsenal, the premier team carrying two consecutive games without scoring, with very high IP, 83.40% and 2 DELAYS, his MP is located in 99.54. the odds is not the best in the world but sure will occur at most in the next two games, for these cases with such low odds it is interesting to play live betting
*PICK: Arsenal score at least one goal*






Another pick for this week is Aston Villa, 6 consecutives times NG, his IP is 54.70. MP is located on 99,61. this time his odds will be close to 2 or higher
*PICK: Both teams will score (GG)*


----------



## greenbets (Feb 28, 2016)

*all green at first time! *
tomorrow I will add new monitoring picks a more information about how the system works
POSTSCRIPT: Southampton's opponent (Chelsea) scored at minute 75, so if you played live betting you would have quite high odds


----------



## greenbets (Feb 29, 2016)

STOKE CITY - UNDER 2,5 HT2
IP
87,61
Delay
2
MP
99,81
HISTORIC HIGH
2
Under 2,5 in second half, goals of both teams
This is of those that fulfill at first time, obviosly you can only play it in the live, waiting until the odds increases





MORE GOALS SUNDERLAND'S OPPONENT: DRAW
SUNDERLAND'S OPPONENT SCOREs SAME NUMBER OF GOAL IN BOTH HALVES
IP
43,66
Delay
14
MP
99,98
HISTORIC HIGH
14

We keep adding monitorings, this time the MP is very high. Nevertheless, due to its IP could be extended two or three times, if you want to play it plan your bankroll.

I've add a MP calculator in my blog, so you can see how MP works.


----------



## greenbets (Mar 2, 2016)

*DOUBLE CHANCE GETAFE WINS OR DRAW*
IP
55,63
Delay
7
MP
99,85
HISTORIC HIGH
7

nothing to say about this monitoring, just that can extend until next five matches.
Next opponents are: Sevilla, Barcelona, Eibar, Rayo Vallecano and Villarreal
first three and Villarreal are powerful opponents, so, the odds will be fine






*VALENCIA'S OPPONENT SCORES HT: YES*
IP
53,78
Delay
7
MP
99,79
HISTORIC HIGH
12
another one from LA LIGA (spanish first division) this time with Valencia's opponent scores half time 1, just to say that it's not going to surpass its historic high record, so make your own calculations..
next opponents are: Malaga, Atletico Madrid, Athletic Bilbao, Levante and Athletico Bilbao again





*VILLARREAL'S OPPONENT SCORES HT2: YES*
IP
45,83
Delay
11
MP
99,94
HISTORIC HIGH
11
Villarreal opponent score at least one goal in second half time, its MP is 99,94. for reaching 99.99 can extend till 4 times. so, It's going to fulfill before next five matches. I put it now because I think is going to happens before that
next matches: Celta de vigo, Las Palmas, Bayern Leverkusen, Sevilla and Bayern again.


----------



## greenbets (Mar 2, 2016)

BOTH SCORE HT2: NO
NG HALF TIME 2
IP
75,87
Delay
6
MP
99,99
HISTORIC HIGH
6

another pick from french ligue 1 SAINT ETIENNE, NG in second half time, can extend two times, so next two opponents are: Paris Saint Germain and Angers


----------



## greenbets (Mar 3, 2016)

*two greens at first time*:
Saint etienne NG second half, and Valencia's opponent scores first half


----------



## greenbets (Mar 4, 2016)

OVER 3,5
BASTIA+OPPONENT
IP
25,48
Delay
24
MP
99,94
HISTORIC HIGH
24

French league 1, total goals
Today I’m going to show you a pick that have quite low IP, if you have studied a little bit the Monitoring Probability Strategy you'll know that can extend until MP 99,99.(use the MP Calculator there is in my blog: MPSbets) so to reach that can extend until next 8 matches, but I think is going to fulfill before that...
you can do 2 things: wait until MP is higher, or plan your bankroll to play it for next 8-9 opponents
I have looked odds and for its first match again Lorient is 4.5, in next matches will be also around that.
Next opponents are: Lorient, Nantes, Lille, Bordeaux, Marseille, Toulouse, Saint Etienne and Ajaccio Gfco

---

BOTH SCORE HT: NO
NG HALF TIME 1
IP
84,41
Delay
3
MP
99,94
HISTORIC HIGH
3

Another pick for french ligue 1 Guingamp
odds will be awful but whit this IP is going to fullfill before next three matches, this is for playing "live betting" if odds increases.
Next 2 opponents are: Lyon and Saint Etienne

----

DEPORTIVO CORUÑA WINS

IP
36,03
Delay
13
MP
99,81
HISTORIC HIGH
14

Team from La Liga, Deportivo Coruña, on one of the worst streak of its history, According to Monitoring Probability Stratety is going to break in the next 9 matches, but I put it now because I think is not going to last so long.
next opponents: Malaga, Atletico Madrid, Levante, Celta Vigo, Las Palmas, Sevilla, Barcelona, Eibar and Getafe

---

DOUBLE CHANCE ARSENAL WINS OR DRAW

IP
77,29
Delay
3
MP
99,73
HISTORIC HIGH
3

going to fulfill before three matches
next opponents are: Tottenham and Hull city

---

PS: stoke city's pick was algo green at first time


----------



## greenbets (Mar 12, 2016)

double chance Getafe and Arsenal *green at first time*

picks for this week





OVER 2,5 HT2
FC KOLN+OPPONENT. HALF TIME 2
IP
21,60
Delay
26
MP
99,86
HISTORIC HIGH
26
Another pick that can extended to more than 10 times (use the MP calculator from my blog), but the odds is very high, 5.5 for its next match, so if you have enough bankroll can start to follow from right now, if not wait until MP is higher
Next opponents are: Hannover, Bayern, hoffenheim, Bayer Leverkusen....





ODD HT2
Hertha Berlin+OPPONENT
IP
47,21
Delay
11
MP
99,95
HISTORIC HIGH
11
Odd half time 2, total goals.
A monitoring that can extend until next 4 matches.
Next Opponents are: Schalke 04, Ingolstadt, Borussia Monchengladbach and Hannover 96


----------



## greenbets (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi everybody

there you go 2 picks for this weekend



EVEN HT
TOTTENHAM+OPPONENT
IP
56,69
Delay
9
MP
99,98
HISTORIC HIGH
9

Even in first half time, total goals
can extend untill next 3 matches
Next opponents: Bournemouth, Liverpool and Manchester United




NORWICH WINS
IP
41,69
Delay
11
MP
99,85
HISTORIC HIGH
11
I post this pick to show one more way to take advantage of the strategy, Norwich will win before next 7 games, so my recommendation is that you play it only if you believe it will win, because one way to play is lean on the system, but bet based on your soccer knowledge, intuition, rational facts...
Next opponents: West Bromwich, Newcastle United, Crystal Palace, Sunderland etc.

PS: *Hertha Berlin pick was green at first time!*


----------



## greenbets (Mar 23, 2016)

greenbets said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> there you go 2 picks for this weekend
> 
> ...



*Both green at first time!* , norwich wins with odds 3,70


----------



## greenbets (Mar 29, 2016)

*DOUBLE CHANCE ASTON VILLA WINS OR DRAW*
IP
60,06
Delay
6
MP
99,84
HISTORIC HIGH
6

For those who still haven't learn how the system works: Aston Villa have a 60,06 of probability that wins or draw, Have lost its last 6 matches, so we have a delay of 6 consecutives times that the result doesn't happens, what give us an *MP 99,84*...

For reaching MP 99,99 it can extend until next five matches, but will probably fulfilled before that.
As first opponent is Chelsea, then it could be advisable wait and bet the next opponent, even wait for Southampton match... but who knows, maybe it fulfills at first time...

Next Opponents are: Chelsea, Bournemouth, Manchester, Southampton and Watford


----------



## greenbets (Mar 30, 2016)

MANCHESTER CITY SCORES: YES
IP
84,50
Delay
3
MP
99,94
HISTORIC HIGH
3

Manchester City has 3 consecutive times not scoring, with very high IP is going to happens in the next two matches, this is a Monitoring for try to play it in "live betting" if in the second half Manchester still has not scored and odds are >2 or close to that.
Next Opponents: Bournemouth and PSG


I have also an over 1,5 that can extend 3 matches:

OVER 1,5
MANCHESTER CITY+OPPONENT(total goals)
IP
79,53
Delay
3
MP
99,82
HISTORIC HIGH
3


----------



## greenbets (Mar 31, 2016)

DOUBLE CHANCE TROYES WINS OR DRAW
IP
64,13
Delay
5
MP
99,79
HISTORIC HIGH
6
It's going to fullfill before next six opponents...
So Next five Opponents are: Angers, Saint Etienne, Reims, Montpellier and Bordeaux.


----------



## greenbets (Apr 1, 2016)

EVEN HT
SAMPDORIA+OPPONENT
IP
58,82
Delay
5
MP
99,51
HISTORIC HIGH
5

Even on first half, total goals.
It can extend until next 6 matches, but I post it now because is on its Historic High
Next Opponents: Fiorentina, Udinese, AC Milan, Sassuolo, Lazio and Palermo


----------



## greenbets (Apr 4, 2016)

I have posted more than 20 picks, they are enough so that you begin to draw conclusions.
So far I have showed you three different types of Monitorings according to their IP:

*High IP: >75-80%:* mainly to try to play them in live betting, usually fulfills at first time

*Medium IP 40-60%: *Monitorings that can extend to 5-6 matches starting at MP >99,85. with odds that vary from 1,5 to around 3, sometimes even more as in Norwich wins that was 3,7

*Low IP: 20-35%:* Monitorings that can extend quite more than Medium ones, but with odds >4


And these has been the results with their respective odds:

-Southampton's opponents score at least one goal *Green at first time!* 1,36
-Arsenal score at least one goal *Green at first time!* 1,33 I recommended to play it in live betting, and arsenal didn't score until minute 77 so odds was quite higher than 1,33
-Aston Villa - Both teams will score (GG) *Green at first time!* 2,3
-Stoke UNDER 2,5 HT2 - total goals *Green at first time!* low* Monitoring to try to play in live betting
-SUNDERLAND'S OPPONENT SCOREs SAME NUMBER OF GOAL IN BOTH HALVES *fulfilled at 4th* 2
-VILLARREAL'S OPPONENT SCORES HT2: YES *fulfilled at 4th* ? around 2
-VALENCIA'S OPPONENT SCORES HT: YES *Green at first time!* 2,7
-DOUBLE CHANCE GETAFE WINS OR DRAW *Green at first time!* 1,8
-Saint Etienne BOTH SCORE HT2: NO *Green at first time!* low* Monitoring to try to play in live betting
-RENNES - EVEN HT2 , total goals *fulfilled at 4th* 1,7
-PARIS SAINT GERMAIN ODD HT *Green at first time!* 2,2
-BASTIA OVER 3,5 *on play* 4,75 Monitoring with very low IP, it can extend more, but odds are higher
-Guingamp NG HALF TIME 1 *Fulfilled at 2nd* ?
-DEPORTIVO CORUÑA WINS *Fulfilled at 3rd* 1,98
-DOUBLE CHANCE ARSENAL WINS OR DRAW *Green at first time!* 1,5
-FC KOLN - OVER 2,5 HT2 . Total goals *on play* 4,6 Monitoring with very low IP, it can extend more, but odds are higher
-Hertha Berlin ODD HT2. total goals *Green at first time!* 2,1
-TOTTENHAM EVEN HT. Total goals *Green at first time!* 1,7
-NORWICH WINS *Green at first time!* 3,7
-DOUBLE CHANCE TROYES WINS OR DRAW *on play* X
-DOUBLE CHANCE ASTON VILLA WINS OR DRAW *on play* X
-MANCHESTER CITY SCORES: YES *Green at first time!* 1,2* Monitoring to try to play in live betting
-MANCHESTER CITY OVER 1,5 *Green at first time!* 1,3
-EVEN HT - SAMPDORIA *Green at first time!* 1,75

I have also a green at first with odds 1,6 but it doesn't count because I only post it in my blog..


----------



## Khushboo (May 16, 2016)

Its really so great info.
Thanks.


----------

